# Deleting Local Photos while Keeping Cloud versions



## PogLord (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi there

Apologies if this has been answered already, I'm happy to be pointed at another thread, however..!

I'm using Lightroom Mobile (I think) on andriod / chromebook.   The chromebook has minimal on board storage, so I'm trying to delete some of the locally stored photos but keep the cloud ones.   Also some (quite a few) can be deleted altogether as I don't want to keep them at all.   

I'm finding how this works quite opaque, and despite having a bit of a look online am unable to get a clear answer so here I am.  Some further details for context:

- I don't have the premium version (trial expired)
- I'm shooting on a Nikon D3500 and physically uploading most of what I shoot to SD card storage on the chromebook and then into lightroom, which seems to be storing photos in a catalogue in hidden system files.  This is taking up quite a bit of the hard drive space. 
- I'm aware you can switch lightroom to SD card storage mode, but I'm finding the access very sluggish if I do this.  

I do have external backup for everything I shoot and have just bought a fast ssd for this purpose.   If lightroom would recognise the ssd as an 'sd card' most of my issues would be solved, but I didn't really expect it to do that and indeed it doesn't.   I do also have multiple online backup options, including Nikon image space.   

LR is so good for sorting everything out quickly and easily; I'd really like to continue to put all my photos through it and keep the best ones in there,  but I guess I'm having trouble figuring out how to do so.   I realise there's a lot more questions implicit in all this, but if I could get a clear idea of what I'm keeping locally and what's in the cloud that would be a big help.  

Any advice would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## PogLord (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok, I have found the e-book and am having a look...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 23, 2019)

Do you have an Adobe subscription, as you need to have one in order to use the cloud syncing features.


----------



## PogLord (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi - yes I do have an Adobe login, but am not paying a monthly sub.  Is the syncing dependant on payment?

That said, I've just installed LR on my android phone as well as the chromebook, which seems to have kicked off another 30 day trial..

E-book advice seems to say 'don't worry, let LR manage storage' but i'd still like to know how to delete local copies.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 23, 2019)

lunacyweapon said:


> Hi - yes I do have an Adobe login, but am not paying a monthly sub.  Is the syncing dependant on payment?


Yes, I'm afraid so. And without a subscription, and thus cloud syncing, your ability to manage the local storage on your Android device is limited. However, I don't know enough about the options for having your images stored on separate devices, as far as I know all images will be stored within the LR app space. With a subscription you would have more options, such as replacing the locally held copies with smart previews (which consume a fraction of the storage space that your originals would do). The originals would be held in the cloud, and you could download them selectively for editing/exporting. But without the subscription I think  your options will be very limited.


----------



## PogLord (Nov 24, 2019)

Okay, thanks for the advice here.
I'm going to have a go with the trial, try and keep it all in the cloud and see how much use I get out of the premium features.

Just a couple more questions though:

- what happens to my cloud photos when the trial expires?

- what's the monthly cost in the UK?  

Much obliged.  Also the free e book is very helpful..


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 24, 2019)

I honestly don't know what will happen when to cloud images when the trial expires. If you had a subscription and subsequently cancel that, you would have 12 months to clear your images out of the cloud (and there's a special Downloader app to use, but I don't know if that's available on a chromebook).

Are you sure you have a 30-day trial, I thought Adobe had reduced all trials to 7 days?

There are a couple of different subscription plans, they start at $9.99 per month (though you have to sign up for a year, paid monthly or annually), which currently works out at £9.98 per month.


----------



## SamanthaDavies847 (Dec 4, 2019)

Open the Google Photos app on your mobile device . Select one or more photos that are on the device. At the top right, tap on the "3 dots" menu icon. Select Delete Device Copy.


----------

